# 300zx



## a3z0n0zx (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Keep it clean! :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

looks good. love the color


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice!!

NA or TT?


----------



## a3z0n0zx (Aug 7, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Nice!!
> 
> NA or TT?


its an NA... too bad its not a TT though


----------



## Stickerz (Jul 29, 2005)

Very Nice! I had a black '90 TT, I wanted that graphite color but couldn't beat the deal I got on the black one, I miss that thing. Gonna get another prolly next year. Keep it clean!


----------

